# My money problem.



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I actually kind of hope no one reads this It's kind of embarrassing. Sorry to vent to you all, but everyone I know is connected to my situation and I can't talk to anyone else! My new rattie racco has a lump under his throat and I am super worried! He has a vet appointment tomorrow and my checking account right now is at 34 dollars or somewhere around there. I do have about 2-3 thousand in my savings, but here is the thing! My car broke and is done for, it happened sometime last week. My mom has let me borrow her car until I buy a new one. I have 500 dollars invested in a Subaru outback that is being shipped to the dealership at the end of the month. Tomorrow, I find out if I get approved for my car loan, so then I move forward with the car buying. My down payment was suppose to be 10 thousand. Right now it looks like I will only have 3. I have to put down at least 4,500. I actually wouldn't have any problems at all! Except, I just lent a family member 20+ thousand dollars last month(when life was all a-okay!) I was under the understanding that I would get 5 back sometime last week, when actually they asked for another 5k... Which I also handed over.  fml. My dad is mocking me that my down payment is going to end up going to a free rat I barely know... Ugh


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

As soon as I pressed post, I pressed that little x to try and cancel it! Sometimes I write vents and rants that I never actually mean to post...


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So you don't think youll be able to afford your car or Rocco's treatment?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Well it's not that Rocco will cost the same as the down payment, but it's going to take a good chunk out of the down payment that I already don't have. Kind of puts me further back. If tht makes sense. Last time I took a rat to the vet it was around 200-300 dollars. So I just fear that.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Rocco is going to the vet. It's just the stress of it all.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

*Hugs*


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh okay. I hate spending money lol, I hoard my money. I hope you can figure something out. It always seems like everything goes wrong at the same time -_-


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

webspinnr said:


> *Hugs*


 hahaha thank you. That's pretty much what I needed.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

ksaxton said:


> Oh okay. I hate spending money lol, I hoard my money. I hope you can figure something out. It always seems like everything goes wrong at the same time -_-


 haha exactly! Why WHY!!! I guess life could be worse though. I have food and clothes and loaner car and I do have money to take my rat to the vet. I just had a mini melt down/pity party for a moment.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Everyone needs those once in a while. We aren't here to judge. I'm glad you didn't delete it. Helps me know when I feel like this I'm not alone either. And you can't really vent really and truly unless people see it anyways.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i know this feeling i just droped 4k cause my friends car broke down while i was at work in it and i had to get it tiwed fixed and a new van while her car is being fixed... i come home and thunder is sneezy and chirpy i gave him honey and warm blankets im worried he has a uri and dont get paid till next monday :-( any other time id have enough to rush him right in and even pay afyer hours fee or the oxygen box and all that its like... when it rains it pours!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

It is awful huh? Ugh our poor rats! I just keep trying to remind myself that everything happens for a reason.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I always say having a postive attitude in these types of situations is all you can really do. For example, my dad is a very unhappy, angry person. He's not a bad person but he doesnt handle things well and he expresses his emotions through anger. Whenever something goes wrong he thinks very negatively and it tends to make things even worse. After dealing with that my whole life I've learned to always think postively and it has always worked out for me. I'm not sure if I believe in God or cosmic forces but it seems like putting postive vibes gets a good return. I have total faith that everything is gonna work out just fine for you.


----------

